# Moving furniture back to the uk



## Angelawilde (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone 

We are looking to move some furniture back from Moraira to the Uk. Can anyone recommend a way of doing this that's not too costly ?? 

Angie:confused2:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have used, as have many family and friends Movers International (google them). They are a solid quality removers with a very professional service and reasonable fees! They have moved me, family and lots of people i have known and not only done it at a good rate but always on time, professional in their packing and service and always without incident.


----------



## Angelawilde (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you Xicoalc for your speedy reply - I will google tonight !!!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Angela we have load going other way in 2 months or so. Do you have flexibility on when and do you know the approx. cubic capacity? Not much chance of synergy but shame to miss an opportunity if there is a match 

We can do this by pm as soon as you have enough posts to do so. I think you might only need one more (or poss. it is ten). Cheers


----------



## Angelawilde (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you so much Alborino .... We will know more when we fly to Moraira at Easter ! We are hoping to buy some small items of furniture to keep in the UK until our move .... I know it sounds a little crazy but there is a method in the madness!! Will this be too late for you ?

Angie


----------



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

Angelawilde said:


> Thank you so much Alborino .... We will know more when we fly to Moraira at Easter ! We are hoping to buy some small items of furniture to keep in the UK until our move .... I know it sounds a little crazy but there is a method in the madness!! Will this be too late for you ?
> 
> Angie


Hi Angie, 

I am wanting furniture ect, taking over to Spain sometime middle of May/early June. I think the most economic way might be to find someone who has their own van and does the trips, then if possible team up with someone needing opposite way to you and share the cost. 
I have seen someone advertising Spain runs on Ebay, also some of the private couriers do it. 
What dates are you needing? and where in the UK are you going? If you would like to discuss further, let me know. 

Regards 

Sharon.


----------



## Angelawilde (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Sharon 
We are going out at easter to buy a few bits (hopefully) . We will discuss with the shop about them storing until the goods can be picked up . We are in Hertfordshie (potters bar ). Where are you taking furniture to ?? 

Kind regards 
Angie


----------



## On-the-move (May 26, 2014)

Angelawilde said:


> Hi Sharon
> We are going out at easter to buy a few bits (hopefully) . We will discuss with the shop about them storing until the goods can be picked up . We are in Hertfordshie (potters bar ). Where are you taking furniture to ??
> 
> Kind regards
> Angie


Hi Angie, 

I am in Lancashire and taking furniture over to Malaga area, not sure how the logistics would pan out financially, as were quite away from each other in both countries. Depends on how much you are bringing back, I will need LWB Van or Luton, but if you only need a small van to fill, it may be worth asking round locally, as someone may be moving back to UK with some spare space that needs filling. 
Good luck, if I find good courier or get a reasonable qoute, I will let you know. 

Regards 
Sharon.


----------

